# Pfad Konturdicke für Flexdruck oder Scheidplotter vorbereiten



## bengel25 (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo alle susamme
Ich versuche mich gerade ein wenig mit Adobe Illu
und habe mal folgendes Beispiel kreiert es besteht aus 3 pfaden



So würde ich das gerne von einem plotter ausschneiden lassen.
Die PfadKonturstärke beträgt 6 pt
Um das dem plotter auch so mitzuteilen müsste ich doch die pfade noch mit dem konturlinien-befehl umwandeln. ich hoffe ich liege da mal richtig.

so nun würde mir der plotter das zeug komplet zerschneiden weil ja ein pfad über dem anderen verläuft oder?

aber jetzt habe ich ja immer noch 3 verschiedene pfade gibt es eine möglichkeit die 3 pfade zusammenzufassen? (automatisch)

Oder muss ich da mit der Schere die schnittkanten des Beispiels händisch rausschneiden und dann mit STRG-Y einzeln wieder zusammenfügen?

Ich hoffe es ist verständlich was ich da vorhabe!

Gruß Bengel


----------



## derguenni (22. Mai 2006)

Ich kenne es nur von COREL DRAW ....

Dort wäre der Weg : 

1. Alles MArkieren
2. in Objekt umwandeln 
3. die mittlere Linie dann wieder löschen 
4. alles markieren und verschmelzen ...

sorry für die kurze Beschreibung aber ich hab nciht viel Zeit


----------



## bengel25 (22. Mai 2006)

Danke trotzdem für den späten Einsatz
Ich schau mal ob es das auch in Illu gibt


----------



## bengel25 (22. Mai 2006)

Ich bins nochmal (mh sieht man ja an meine Nick gelle )
Also so wie in Corel gehts wohl nicht.
Aber mit dem Pathfinder funktioniert das wunderbar.
Hier meine Lösung:
1. Vorschau einschalten
2. Alles markieren
3. Objekt - Umwandeln - Kontur
4. Im Pathfinder das Icon oben links klicken
5. Im Pathfinder Umwandeln klicken

fertig ist der Schneidplottfähige Pfad *freu* freu*

Kann das mal jemand bestätigen der das öfter macht? Nur das das kein Mist ist was ich mir da eben zusammengeklickt habe!

Gruß Bengel


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Mai 2006)

Hi,a
also ich würde dir raten das 3 von unten beim Pathfinder zu nehmen und nicht das obere. Weil du nur so ein komplettes Objekt erhälst. So wie du das gemacht hast has tdu im Grunde nur eine Art gruppieren ausgeführt und nicht die Pfade richtig zusammen gefügt.

Gruß


----------

